
Umple: Model-Oriented Programming - shortlived
https://cruise.eecs.uottawa.ca/umple/
======
robotbikes
This seems like it is primarily an academic/learning project but I think it
could be a good way of learning UML. I especially liked this part of the
philosophy - "P2. An Umple programmer should never need to edit generated code
to accomplish any task. The need for round-tripping (editing generated code
and then reflecting the edits back into the model) common in the Model Driven
Engineering world is not needed."

~~~
notahappycamper
It wasn't that great as a tool for learning UML. Was forced to use this in my
soft Eng courses at uOttawa and it was not very helpful

------
magicmouse
Umple was a huge amount of work. The bidirectional nature of the text form and
the graphical form is very impressive. However, it is fatally flawed system
IMHO because it adopted wholeheartedly the doomed OOP paradigm, and when you
see how many classes you end up using, it makes it hard to understand
programs. But a very powerful project, and probably thousands of hours of work
to build it. I would be very interested to know how many man-years were put
into the program.

------
tluyben2
I like aspects of this; shame it has no C# support.

